# Does anyone live in prachuap khiri khan



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

DOES ANYONE LIVE IN PRACHUAP KHIRI KHAN
The only forums I have found telling me of the life in PRACHUAP KHIRI KHAN are from 2015, 
Can anyone now tell me what life if like now its nearly 2020!
All advice would be appreciated as my husband and I are thinking of coming to live there.


----------

